# Advanced tapping



## victor5464 (Mar 22, 2009)

can anyone provide me with a list of songs that i could learn to practice advanced tapping

when i say advanced tapping i mean like tapping that incorporates sweeping and anything like that.

feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2009)

He gives you a tab as well.


----------



## victor5464 (Mar 22, 2009)

Also, if someone can put up a TAB of chris broderick's betcha cant play this that would be cool

guitar pro would be best 

thanks to all who reply


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff Loomis - Zero Order Phase - every song...go

Seriously, this man taps out some crazy diminished sweep arpeggios and a whole bunch of others. Give it a try. 

Also, check out some of Jason Becker's solo stuff. Doesn't necessarily need to be tapped but you could still learn to do it for super special show off brag rights.


----------



## Harry (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a song per se, but nonetheless, an amazing video where he slows it down for you to hear each individual note easily


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff tends to stick to the usual "add a note on top, sometimes with a slide" kind of tapping - Chris fits into the "advanced" category more readily to my mind.

For tapping + sweeping You could try a net search or simply add the next chord tone onto your arpeggios for the most basic effect. If you're in Amin and end on A on the 17th fret E string, tap the C on the 19th fret, slide up to E on the 24th, slide back down to A and pull off to E before descending. If the chord tones aren't your thing, just tap notes from the scale on top - easy stuff  

Google video search (Sweeping and tapping lesson) The first one looks like Rick Graham so thats _definately_ worth checking out:

multi finger tapping lesson - Google Video

Derryl Gabel does some nice two-finger tapping + string skipping:

The Essential Guitarist - Essential Derryl Gabel

Link to a nice Jennifer Batten .pdf:

Jennifer Batten - Two Hand Rock For Guitar

Whole bunch of video's from google video (multi finger tapping):

*multi finger tapping lesson - Google Video*


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 23, 2009)

victor5464 said:


> Also, if someone can put up a TAB of chris broderick's betcha cant play this that would be cool
> 
> guitar pro would be best
> 
> thanks to all who reply


 
There's already a couple of tabs of that circling around. Just google it. Some of the fingerings are a little strange, so you'll have to transpose a few notes closer together.



victor5464 said:


> can anyone provide me with a list of songs that i could learn to practice advanced tapping
> 
> when i say advanced tapping i mean like tapping that incorporates sweeping and anything like that.
> 
> feedback would be appreciated


 
There was that Guitar Techniques issue with 40 tapping licks. Some of the last ones are quite intense, so they'll perhaps help you. I could post them for you if you like.


----------



## victor5464 (Mar 23, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> There was that Guitar Techniques issue with 40 tapping licks. Some of the last ones are quite intense, so they'll perhaps help you. I could post them for you if you like.



that would be nice


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 23, 2009)

How about Kiko Loureiro's intro to Angra's 'Heroes of Sand'?


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 23, 2009)

^^

+1

Lorieiro's got some cool tapping passages for Angra. Definitely check that one out.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 23, 2009)

Necrophagist have some really cool sweeps with tapping. Well, they're all awesome for me, but some ppl don't like them


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 23, 2009)

What about Vai's 'Building the Church'? The whole intro is a monster tapping lick.


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 23, 2009)

Are there any easier licks or exercises good for building tapping strength in my picking hand? Specifically the pinky.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, there's a couple of books/Videos by Jennifer Batten (link above) or Steve Lynch that may be helpful to you when it comes to multi-finger tapping but the very simplest idea is to take a tapping run you already know and play it with the finger you want to strengthen rather than your normal digit. 

If you have trouble with (for example) your 3rd and 4th fingers then you could do a very simple cross-string tapping lick:

E-------15-----------
B-5-8-12-12-8-5-8-12

Where the B and G are tapped with whatever finger combination you wish and the A and C are played with your left. Or you could do a multi-finger sequence on one string a la Jeff Watson:

Hammer on the A and C with your left hand (if you're right handed) then tap the D with your first finger, E with the 2nd, F with the 3rd, G with the 4th then pull off to the 3rd, then to the 2nd etc etc. 

E 5-8-10-12-13-15-13-12-10-8-5

There's quite a few lessons on multi-finger tapping lurking on the internet


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright Dave I tried some of that and I didn't think it would be so hard to play the tapping in eruption with my pinky, but anyway my hand should be like a 90 degree angle to the neck right?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 25, 2009)

I just went with whatever was comfortable which is going to differ for everyone but I guess I was close to the sort of positioning Jennifer/Steve uses - not that I ever did huge amounts of tapping stuff. 

I'm sure there were some excercises on the Steve Lynch video for developing tapping hand independance and strength - there might be some of that on the net if you look around?


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...s/63548-chris-broderick-two-hand-tapping.html

There's your Chris Brodcerick Stuff...he tab's in text and in Guitar pro.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice one Mr Shred 

Couple more links to some fairly mental tapping licks for those interested:

TJ Helmerich:

GuitarStew - Lessons & Tabs

Matt Hale:

http://www.shredacademy.com/lessons/Matt&#37;20Hale/matthale4.htm

Daniele Gottardo (Its in italian - run it through a translator if you need to):

Lessons @ Daniele Gottardo.com

I was trying to find a really definitive source of licks (its something I've gradually developed more of an interest in since all my right-hand fingers actually work  ) but as yet I haven't found more than a link here or there. That said, there's more than enough information in those links to give you material for months and a great deal of impetus for developing your own.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 28, 2009)

Satriani's Midnight and Day at the Beach
oops forgot Satriani's The Forgotten Part one


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 28, 2009)

Good call 

There's a couple of lessons on two-handed chord voicings floating around that might be of interest as well - I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 28, 2009)

With a little help from my friends 

*Sweep Tapping*(Obviously this will improve your sweeping too)
Necrophagist--Stabwound
Necrophagist--Symbiotic In Theory
Necrophagist--Fermented Offal Discharge
Dream Theater--Under A Glass Moon
Dragonforce--Valley Of The Damned


*Tapping*
Guthrie Govan--Fives
Paul Gilbert--Four Seasons
Arsis--We Are The Nightmare
Extreme--Get The Funk Out
Mr. Big--Green Tinted Sixties Mind
Symphony X--Sea Of Lies
Symphony X--Of Sins And Shadows
Symphony X--Eve of Seduction
Steve Vai--Building The Church
Steve Vai--Liberty
Paul Gilbert--Get Out Of My Yard (without human capo)
Van Halen--Hot For Teacher
Van Halen--Jump
Van Halen--5150
Van Halen--Eruption
Van Halen--Dreams
Dokken--Tooth And Nail
Dream Theater--Wait For Sleep
Dave Martone--Starz Scarz
Dave Martone--Fumble Fingers
Buckethead--Jordan
Protest The Hero--Bloodmeat
Reb Beach--Black Magic
Bumblefoot--Guitars Suck
Mattias Eklundh--Lisa\'s Passion For Heavy Metal

*Touchstyle Tapping* (separated as deciding difficulty would get difficult otherwise)
Joe Satriani--Midnight
Joe Satriani--Day At The Beach
Joe Satriani--The Forgotten Pt. 1
Joe Satriani--The Headless Horseman
Dave Martone--Tap Thang
Kiko Loureiro--Tapping Into My Dark Tranquility
Angra--Heroes Of Sand
Zack Kim--Super Mario Theme
Stanley Jordan--Anything



Now for the icing on the cake......

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service < My Tab Collection, there's a couple of hundred of advanced and simple tapping exercises, plus the majority of the songs I mentioned above.

Enjoy


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 29, 2009)

That seems like a list very similar to the one from a thread of mine on UG. I really needed to update that one, as many more examples had been mentioned.. Too bad it disappeared with the forum changes over there.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 30, 2009)

There's just so many artists who use tapping that you'd need a couple of pages to do them all justice - or possibly start with the simpler licks (Eruption style) and move up to the crazy mutli-finger barrages (Batten, Jordan, Lynch et all) later on. Some of the Derryl Gabel licks for example are challenging as all heck for the left hand while the right hand has it positively easy, or look at Reb Beach where you're plucking and tapping to create those lines.

Man, you could write a freaking book and not cover all of it


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

theshred201 said:


> That seems like a list very similar to the one from a thread of mine on UG. I really needed to update that one, as many more examples had been mentioned.. Too bad it disappeared with the forum changes over there.


I've still got a copy of it, if you want it, FP posted it recently after somebody asked it


----------



## victor5464 (Mar 30, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Now for the icing on the cake......
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service < My Tab Collection, there's a couple of hundred of advanced and simple tapping exercises, plus the majority of the songs I mentioned above.
> 
> Enjoy



thanks! ill get right on this


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

victor5464 said:


> thanks! ill get right on this


It's my pleasure, enjoy


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 30, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I've still got a copy of it, if you want it, FP posted it recently after somebody asked it



Eh, I'm not too worried about it. What I'd be more interested in is if anyone has a copy of my sweeping lesson....


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

theshred201 said:


> Eh, I'm not too worried about it. What I'd be more interested in is if anyone has a copy of my sweeping lesson....


 [FONT=&quot]Quote:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Originally Posted by *TheShred201*[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]As I mentioned, there are some exceptions to this rule. 

One is If you want the sound of an arpeggiated chord--all the notes ring out, but the arpeggio of the notes is still heard. This technically isn't really considered sweeping, but all of the right hand information given thus far is useful in this situation. 

Another, is when you want a relatively percussive, generally VERY fast sound. Dave Martone does some things like this. You hold the fingers on their frets, but rely on very heavy palm muting to get each note to sound individually. This let's you sweep MUCH faster, but changes the sound into something that can be more percussive than normal sweeping, and runs the risk of getting quite muddy.

Another exception is when performing a rake. A rake is where a small group of notes (often dead notes/left hand mutes) are played in quick succession on consecutive strings on the way to a specific note. Ex:[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Code:[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e-|---------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B-|----14b-16~~~~~[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]G-|---x-----------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D-|--x------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A-|-x-------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E-|---------------[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]

The last exception to this rule is when executing hammer ons and pull offs during the sweep. In this case, the one finger and one fret rule is gone, but the rule that only one string should have any notes fretted on it remains.

To be quite honest, that's all I have to say about the left hand......for now! [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]The rest will fall into a different category, called:

[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]Muting[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]

Muting is everything you do to keep your sweeps sounding like arpeggios, not chords.

Let's look at LEFT hand muting first, as it's more complex and more important than right hand muting.

As I mentioned, with the left hand you should only have one finger fretting a string at a time. This means that after you play a note, you have to lift your finger off that string. However there's a trick involved. 

First, you don't want to lift your finger very far away from the fret. If you keep it relatively close, it will make it easier to fret the note that you need that finger for. 

Now for the important part--as you lift your finger off the fretted string, the tension will initially hold the string against your finger until it is straight. That is IF you don't lift extremely fast, and IF you lift straight up. You want to AVOID doing a pull-off to the open strings at all costs. The idea is to lift your finger off the fret in a way that stops all of the vibration on the string. My advice is to practice VERY slowly until you get the idea for what you need to do to accomplish this, and then speed it up.

BUT WAIT!

What if there are two consecutive strings with the same fret?

For example, what could you do here?[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Code:[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e|-10p-7-------7-10-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B|-------7---7------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]G|---------7--------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D|------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A|------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E|------------------[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]

Removing the pointer and moving it on the next string would be VERY un-economical.

That's why you use a different technique to do this. It's called Rolling. Rolling is somewhat like a bar, but with subtle differences. When rolling, for the lowest note, you should fret it as a normal note. To fret the second note, instead of moving your finger, bend it backwards a bit at the b first knuckle (closest to the tip) by applying pressure down and backwards. This should cause the fleshy part of your finger to fret the note while the very tip of the finger is pulled off the fretted string it was just on, but still touches it, keeping it from ringing. As it's hard to explain in text, hopefully I will be able to make a video. Play around with it a bit, and go SLOW to make sure that you keep the other strings from ringing out. For three string rolls, you just have to roll your finger farther back. You'll end up using a section closer to your hand than normal to fret the notes, but after a while it will feel very natural.

As a note, some guitarists prefer to keep one finger on one string during situations where other's would roll. Personally, I find rolling more comfortable.



Now on to RIGHT hand muting.

As a note, I recommend using right hand muting to compliment left handed muting, and recommend relying more on the left.

There are two areas of the right hand that can be used for muting. One is the side of the palm as you'd use to palm mute a riff. The other is the fleshy area at the base of the thumb (inside the "life" line for anyone who knows anything about palm reading).

Typically, I use the area at the base of the thumb. However, I don't actually mute the strings I'm playing.

On an ascending sweep, I mute a couple strings behind where I'm picking. This gives me the smoother, unmuted sound for the tone of the notes, and keeps the strings I'm not playing from ringing out. In a sense, I almost drag my hand behind the pick to keep the strings muted.

On a descending sweep I'm muting the strings ahead of where I'm picking, as I'm gradually getting my hand out of the way. Since the pick is towards the bottom of my hand, it would be pointless and difficult to try to mute behind where I'm picking. 

As I mentioned, I don't like to rely on right hand muting. However in some cases, this can be good. If you want a more percussive sweep, a heavy palm mute can be good. At times this can be used to go VERY fast, though the notes won't be nearly as clear as they normally are. 

Dave Martone does some sweeping involving this. It involves using a palm mute to keep the strings from ringing together but at very high speeds. In this situation, you do not need to worry about the one finger on one fret rule either.


[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]THEORY[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]
Generally, one sweep picks arpeggios. Arpeggios are chords with the notes played separately as opposed to together. For information on chords and arpeggios, please read this:
[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/foru...ad.php?t=503032[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]


However, While most sweeps are relatively similar and based on quite common arpeggio shapes (generally very similar to typical barre chords), don't be afraid to get creative. Here's a fun sweep from Mattias Eklundh.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Code:[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e-|----------------16-19-------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B-|-------------14-------17----------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]G-|----------13-------------16-------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D-|-------16-------------------21----------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A-|----14-------------------------19-------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E-|-12-------------------------------16-12-[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]
In case you are wondering, that's a relatively unique way of playing an E6/9 arpeggio. In the song it's in, that sweep is played as sextuplets at 140 BPM.

Also, when making a sweeping lick, you aren't forced to go straight up and down the full set of strings on every sweep. Here is a sweeping lick similar to some by Dave Martone that is a bit more broken up. In case you are wondering, it's an A minor arpeggio played in small chunks. The chunks consist of 3 down picks followed by one up pick and one pull off.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Code:[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] S S S S S S S S S S S S S S S S [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E||--------------------------------------------------|[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B||--------------------------------------13-17-13----|[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]G||-----------------------14-17-14----14----------14-|[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D||--------14-19-14----14----------14----------------|[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A||-----15----------15-------------------------------|[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E||--17----------------------------------------------|[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] S S S S S S S S S S S S S S S [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-----12-17-12-------17-20-17-------------------||[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]--13-------------17----------17----------------||[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]--------------17----------------17-------------||[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-----------------------------------19----------||[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]--------------------------------------19-------||[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-----------------------------------------20-17-||[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]How To Practice Sweeping[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]
There are 3 keys to practicing sweeping.

The first is SLOWLY. You should generally practice slow enough that you consistently play all the right notes, mute them well, and have proper right hand technique. Of course the occasional error is fine, but you shouldn't be going beyond the limit of where you can play it cleanly.

The second is WITH A METRONOME. You want your sweeps to be in time, and using a metronome allows you to execute the first key with greater precision. You will know how fast you can play the sweeps, and can measure your improvement.

The third is WITH AND WITHOUT DISTORTION. Sweeping on the clean channel is GREAT for making sure that you sound all of your notes clearly. However, the other half of sweeping, muting, is much better practiced with distortion. WIth a high gain tone, the compression makes it seem like you are playing all the notes well, but also amplifies strings which ring out, showing you better that you are muting poorly.

Remember that learning to sweep well can take time, so don't get worried if you aren't able to play Serrana (by Jason Becker) after a week. Just stick with it and you'll get it eventually.

-TheShred201[/FONT]_


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 30, 2009)

Buckethead also has some cool tapping vocabulary. I'm not really a fan of his music so I can't quote, but you could check some of his stuff.


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 30, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> [FONT=&quot]Quote:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Originally Posted by *TheShred201*[/FONT]
> _[FONT=&quot]As I mentioned, there are some exceptions to this rule.
> 
> ...


Ahh, it's not the whole thing, but thank you VERY much. I've been trying to find this so I can edit it, improve it, etc.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

It's my pleasure


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> There was that Guitar Techniques issue with 40 tapping licks. Some of the last ones are quite intense, so they'll perhaps help you. I could post them for you if you like.



Slight necro bump but I thought a new thread would be silly so hot on the heels of this one. Is there anyone out there who has this article? I've tried locating it on the net and haven't had any luck.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Slight necro bump but I thought a new thread would be silly so hot on the heels of this one. Is there anyone out there who has this article? I've tried locating it on the net and haven't had any luck.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Oh man, I forgot to post them. I'll have it up by tomorrow.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

No worries fella, anytime is good for me


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)

Its giving me trouble to post all the pages, but I'll make a plan.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 6, 2009)

Put them all in a zip file and upload them


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Put them all in a zip file and upload them


 
I'd need probably 12 zip files, even on lowest quality on the pics. I'll post 5 now then post the rest on another post coz it'll only let me upload 5 at a time.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats awesome - thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's the rest of it...

and do as my teacher said to me: learn some of them and show off to your friends; learn them all, and become their new god.


----------



## theshred201 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah, I've got those too...I'll post a GP later today in case anyone wants it and doesn't feel like converting it all  I just need to get on my other computer.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Here's the rest of it...
> 
> and do as my teacher said to me: learn some of them and show off to your friends; learn them all, and become their new god.



That would be great if I had friends or a guitar ;p

Thanks again for taking the time to upload them - some good stuff there


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> That would be great if I had friends or a guitar ;p
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to upload them - some good stuff there


 
 Good luck with finding both! You're welcome for the tabs.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> That would be great if I had friends or a guitar ;p
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to upload them - some good stuff there


It'd be great if my friends weren't so crap on guitar, like me


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Good luck with finding both! You're welcome for the tabs.





I was exagerating slightly - I have a couple of mates but one of them has been playing guitar for 40 years so if I managed to rip out some of those licks he'd just stub out his perpetual roll-up, raise his eyebrows and say "you 80's shred wanker" 

I've found a few more articles on tapping so I shall stick everything I have into a .rar file and upload it for prosperity - everything from EVH style triplets to the very maddest sequenced 8-finger mayhem.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I was exagerating slightly - I have a couple of mates but one of them has been playing guitar for 40 years so if I managed to rip out some of those licks he'd just stub out his perpetual roll-up, raise his eyebrows and say "you 80's shred wanker"
> 
> I've found a few more articles on tapping so I shall stick everything I have into a .rar file and upload it for prosperity - everything from EVH style triplets to the very maddest sequenced 8-finger mayhem.


 
I suppose after playing for 40 years you must cook with some serious gas. I also know a few guys that have been playing forever, and while some tapping stuff is life's ambition for me is a walk in the park for them. I've only really been playing properly for about 3 years so I'll work up to a lot of this stuff.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

(The file is uploaded - feel free to PM me for a link)

He's more of an acoustic/classic electric guitarist than a shredder but he's been there, and done that so he knows a thing or two. Also a pretty good luthier before he got bored with it


----------



## theshred201 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a Guitar Pro tab of the GG article. I never got around to adjusting tempos for individual licks, so that will be up to you. I added the chords as a second track.

Just for fun, I added another exercise GP of mine, which is probably the longest Individual GP of exercises I have. I went through and found all of the free Francesco Fareri licks and such I could find and threw them into a GP which is now 71 pages long.....Plenty of interesting stuff though, and some cool tapping.

For those that don't know, I have a MASSIVE collection of exercises and such as GP tabs, so if you ever need stuff to work on a specific technique, let me know.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice one Mr Shred  I've now got something in the region of 35gb of Instructional material so chances are I have something for most people if required - feel free to poke me! 










If getting a life was as easy I'd have a guitar to apply it on


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 7, 2009)

theshred201 said:


> Here's a Guitar Pro tab of the GG article. I never got around to adjusting tempos for individual licks, so that will be up to you. I added the chords as a second track.
> 
> Just for fun, I added another exercise GP of mine, which is probably the longest Individual GP of exercises I have. I went through and found all of the free Francesco Fareri licks and such I could find and threw them into a GP which is now 71 pages long.....Plenty of interesting stuff though, and some cool tapping.
> 
> For those that don't know, I have a MASSIVE collection of exercises and such as GP tabs, so if you ever need stuff to work on a specific technique, let me know.


 
Awesome stuff man. thanks for it all.


----------



## victor5464 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks everyone!
i never expected so much feedback

i will begin my journey of becoming a god


----------



## cycloptopus (May 18, 2009)

Yo this thread is sick! I just grabbed all that stuff. Thanks to all, especially theShred. But can I ask for more? What about Jeff Watson 8 finger stuff? Didn't he have a column back in the day? 

I just got a new appreciation for him at another post of ShadyDavey's.

Thanks again!


----------



## neon_black88 (May 18, 2009)

I think I have a guitar pro for that start tapping pattern somewhere, ill find it if you want.


----------



## November5th (May 18, 2009)

For pure tapping stuff TJ Helmerich is one of the best ever ,so smooth and effortless, and using all 8 fingers.Check out his albums with Brett Garsed "Quid Pro Quo" and "Exempt",both rock/fusion classics.
For heavier stuff I would recommend Scar Symmetry "Holographic Universe". And Circus Maximus "The First Chapter" and "Isolate".Peace.

Dean


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 18, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Yo this thread is sick! I just grabbed all that stuff. Thanks to all, especially theShred. But can I ask for more? What about Jeff Watson 8 finger stuff? Didn't he have a column back in the day?
> 
> I just got a new appreciation for him at another post of ShadyDavey's.
> 
> Thanks again!





There's not a lot of instructional material from Jeff - there's the Star Licks video which you might be able to find floating around (I know there's a clip on YouTube so the poster might have the rest available for upload) and a really tiny image on Jeff's homepage from an old interview:







A few Night Ranger tabs here:

*Night Ranger Tabs : 16 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

*Then, I'm going to zip up a load of .pdf's and GP files that will have some multi-finger stuff in later. I'll PM you the link to DL that if you want more info


----------



## cycloptopus (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks! Neon, if you could find it that would be great. I've been concentrating on the kind of stuff Shane Gibson is doing with the keeping the pick and using the last 3 fingers kind of technique, anyway. I think it is most useful for being able to jump in and out of riffs and licks. ShadyDavey thanks, no need to break your back for the Jeff Watson stuff specifically, I'm just hungry for 8 finger stuff right now. I'll check out everything you guys put out here. Hell, I'm already overwhelmed with stuff to work on. This forum rocks!


----------



## Excalibur (May 19, 2009)

Why hasn't Stanley Jordan's Star Licks been shown yet, he's the tapping master D:


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2009)

Cos I can't find the bloody thing


----------



## vontetzianos (May 20, 2009)

There's another tapping guitarist called Daniel Peroine who is obviously influenced by TJ.

I still think TJ is cleaner, smoother and a lot more tasteful but he's still pretty good at it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2009)

He's pretty smoking - thanks for sharing 

(also - that clip's not helping my ever-present steinberger GAS  )


----------



## vontetzianos (May 20, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> He's pretty smoking - thanks for sharing
> 
> (also - that clip's not helping my ever-present steinberger GAS  )


 
Ever since I found Holdsworth and TJ, and began listening to Cynic I've wanted a steinberger. I used to think they were ugly as hell, but now I really like them a lot.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 20, 2009)

Look up "Death rides a horse"
you can see my play some of it here. I made it as sorta a lesson for someone



And the tab...
Death Rides A Horse Tab by Russian Circles @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
Tab. Scroll down till you see this part
"All Tapped"
and the time stamp for 2:28


----------



## vontetzianos (May 20, 2009)

Here's a lesson I found on 8 finger tapping licks. The tab can be found on the links below.
YouTube - Niels Vejlyt 8-Finger Tapping - Shred Academy

Shred Academy


----------



## vontetzianos (May 24, 2009)

Here's another really cool 8 finger tapping idea:


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 24, 2009)

Sequenced 8-Finger Tapping Lesson

Man, that site has a lot of info on *adds to bookmarks*


----------



## silentrage (May 24, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Here's another really cool 8 finger tapping idea:



hawt damn!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 30, 2009)

Another 2H variation from a Berkley Faculty member:

**


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 1, 2009)

That man deserves to be at Berklee!!


----------



## tj-dan (Jun 15, 2009)

If you like my two hands style, watch this vidéo



enjoy it ;-)

see you soon

Daniel Peroine


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm going to bump this one.

This guy can some rather decent tapping chops:

YouTube - Daniele Gottardo - Funk Fusion 3


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 22, 2009)

tj-dan said:


> If you like my two hands style, watch this vidéo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, and very TJ-Hemelrichesque


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a video here in which I play some satriani tapping with 2 fingers on each hand...


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have a video here in which I play some satriani tapping with 2 fingers on each hand...



Awesome tone


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 22, 2009)

Erik Mongrain, this guy is very good, and yes I know what you are going to say but no this has nothing to do with Andy McKee playing...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

i´m always sneaking tapping stuff into songs.

listen to the intro for the song Kill The Messenger here: Thyron on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

that´s my old band, and that´s me sneaking some clean tapping stuff into the song 

anyways, since i´m too lazy to check if Kaki King has been mentioned yet, i´ll just go ahead and post it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRttF8yL77A


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 23, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


>




Amazing! I like the faces, too.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 24, 2009)

Azagthoth solo's on 'Gateways to Annihilation'.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 24, 2009)

Carlos Vamos is also very skilled:

Dailymotion - Carlos vamos démo - une vidéo Musique


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 24, 2009)

^^^^^^

Wow that was very cool. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 24, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> What about Vai's 'Building the Church'? The whole intro is a monster tapping lick.


Tutorial for Building the Church. Your right, it is very monstrous! 



How about some Scale the Summit


----------



## george galatis (Nov 29, 2009)

that guy taps for sure in an allan holdsworth style:



and here the intro...8 finger arpeggios:


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 29, 2009)

*Niels Vej**lyt. He's a monster at 8 finger tapping. 

Also youtube Fernando Miyata. *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Looneygah1 (Dec 2, 2009)

here is the actual song if you want to get a feel for it more



No vids on this one but you can look up tabs or something maybe. Its my personal favorite. Arsis slays!


----------



## george galatis (Dec 5, 2009)

wow arsis sound good!


----------



## Olimartin (Aug 30, 2010)

Excalibur said:


> With a little help from my friends
> 
> *Sweep Tapping*(Obviously this will improve your sweeping too)
> Necrophagist--Stabwound
> ...



I think this has got to be the ultimate list to tapping!!

I found the section on advanced tapping in Guthrie Govan's book extremely helpful, he talks about not only getting the sound right but gives you the correct hand position to avoid any damage!

Have a look at the symphony X stuff, especially the live version of Sea of Lies, the tapping section is mental!!


----------

